

Pingdom offer free subscription and then lose their site - piers

I would have posted the url above but there's no point. Pingdom (www.pingdom.com) started an offer that if you registered whilst using Firefox then you would get a year's free subscription. Unfortunately it seems that this was a very attractive offer and now their site has gone down. Oops. 
======
iamyoohoo
I actually signed up - so hopefully they are not down for long....

------
piers
I did too. Maybe it'll all be better after the 24hrs is up.

